# مشروع تخرج مهندسة صناعية



## Eng.Alya (25 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أتمنى أن تكونوا في أفضل حال

إنني طالبة في الهندسة الصناعية و في نهاية فترة تدريبي

ولكن طُلِبَ مني أن أقترح مشروع تخرج يختص المكان الذي تدربت فيه

لقد تدربت في شركة إنشاآت بترولية , أي المكان الذي يصنع المنشآات البترولية البرية والبحرية

هذا ملخص الأقسام في الشركة

Fabrication Yard
Pressure Vessels
Pipe Coating Yard
Safety and Quality assurance

أرجو المساعدة حيث أنني لا أعلم كيف يكون اقتراح مشروع التخرج


----------



## العربي84 (27 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
أختي العزيزة ممكن يكون مشروعك حول ضبط الجودة داخل الشركة ما هو النظام المتبع داخل الشركة , مميزاته , عيوبه , وما هي التحسينات التي تضيفينها إليه لتحسين مستوى الجودة داخل الشركة.
الموضوع ممتع وحتلاقي كثير يساعدونك فيه


----------



## h2foo3 (1 يناير 2011)

ممكن تعملى فى مجال pipe lines and piping 

لان تقريبا هوه المطلوب حاليا وتحاولى تدرسى برامج رسم مفيده 
وابعدى عن مجال safety


----------



## eng. ahmed elkady (3 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم 
اختاه ممكن يكون مشروع تخرجك فى Safety and Quality assurance
لان هذا القسم هو مجال عمل المهندس الصناعى ومجال دراستك وسوف تجدى الكثير فى هذا المجال فى منتدى القسم وفى اماكن اخرى تساعدك على انجاز مشروعك باذن الله
بالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------

